# Welcome to new members and some things to know



## mistikat

Welcome to PurseForum!

There is a wealth of information here - styles, leathers, colours, member experiences with sellers, obtaining items, and reveals. We don't encourage shallow obsessing for nothing! 

To that end, a few details that will make your membership here as much fun as possible.

We realize that because there is so much information, it can be a bit overwhelming at first. The search function is a great way to see if something has already been discussed, and to do some research. Please try to do a search before starting a new thread. There is a forum-wide search option at the top left of your screen. You can also search within the Hermes forum itself, or within threads.
The Hermes moderators are here to help you. Don't hesitate to private message us if you have any questions.
There is no buying/selling/trading or offering to buy for others permitted here. So please do not ask to buy from other members or post links to items you may have for sale on other sites.
Members are happy to offer authentication but we do ask that you please only post in the authentication threads and read the first post in each authentication one (scarves, accessories and bags) so that you can post correctly and have your question answered in the most timely way. Please also note we don't discuss the features that make an item authentic (or not). That includes craftsman's stamps, their placement, blind stamps, hardware, etc.
We do ask that members treat each other respectfully at all times. If a particular member is someone whose posts you would prefer not to read, use the ignore feature. Click on the person's member name to the left of their posts. You will see a drop down menu. At the bottom, select "add (name of member) to ignore list."
Please use the report button (located at the bottom of everyone's avatar) if you feel that a member is posting spam, breaking the forum rules, or that the post should be handled by a moderator. Please don't confront other members - moderators are happy to step in and handle the situation.
Forum rules (and there aren't that many!) can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=6&a=8
Information on how to post photos can be found here: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html
Most of all, have fun. And thanks for stopping by!


----------



## papertiger

NB:  Think _before_ you write

Please note that if you write a post and later regret it, that unless it breaks our rules, we are not obligated to delete it. This is especially true if many have reacted with 'likes', commented below it or quoted as threads need to make sense and deleting other member's well intentioned comments will not be an option.


If you find your post deleted:

Posts are not deleted if it can be helped.  If a post leads a thread off-topic (OT) or is deleted for any other reason, it will have been considered to contain our rules. The guide we use is the same for all members and accessible at the bottom of every page of tPF and here: Terms and rules .  We don't normally discuss moderation within threads. Usually, the reason is written as a message at the time of deletion. If members don't know/understand why/how decisions have been reached (on the H-forum) contact me or another H-mod ('conversation' with @papertiger) and not on the thread itself or as a 'Profile Post' (which can be read publicly).


----------

